# Top 100 coolest cars



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

Clarke said:


> Not this.


That was the perfect car to be cast for John Candy's character in Uncle Buck. Remember? :thumbup:


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

DaveH said:


> I just sold this car in January. Definitely "old school" and raw in nature. It attracted almost continuous attention driving around Orlando. Definitely 100% cool car


I wish Corvettes being built these days were that interesting to look at.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

I'd put an E30 M3 on the list over the E46 M3 CSL any day.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

markseven said:


> Where are the Type III's?
> 
> -Mark


We used to have a 1969 VW Fastback... would have been a great car, except someone ordered it with the worst setup... Fuel Injection, Automatic and Air Conditioning... In reality the combination was pretty rare (especially the AC... you could always tell AC cars because they had to cut the air louvers out of the fender :yikes: drop the AC condenser into the fender well, and then drop new "removable" louvers onto the fender... ) but the AC never worked, the fuel injection would routinely blow fuel lines (they were trying to run high pressure fuel injection with rubber hoses... :flame: flambe in the making) and eventually, even the full automatic (not an autostick) started to crap out... The fact that it had two trunks was kind of cool, and it actually drove nicely and was plenty roomy inside... I wish my Dad would have coverted it to manual and dual carbs, but he wasn't into all that... otherwise, I'd probably have it in my collection too!


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

pjhansman said:


> Personally, I'm unhappy that my Z3 didn't at least get honourary mention :tsk:


Z3 cool? You must be kidding. 

Seriously, I never pay attention to any of these surveys. They are always flawed in some way. For example, #31 67-68 Camaro SS. Come on, even as an owner of a 68 Camaro, I'm willing to admit that the '69 Camaro's are cooler.


----------



## Paul A (May 12, 2003)

markseven said:


> There isn't anything that Europe or Asia produced that can match the Stingray. Fiberglass body, transverse leaf IRS, four wheel discs, four speed floor shift, posi-trac, and that power plant...
> 
> American mag's opinion or not, the Stingray was, is, will always be awesome. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Smart people :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Salvator said:


> We used to have a 1969 VW Fastback... would have been a great car, except someone ordered it with the worst setup... Fuel Injection, Automatic and Air Conditioning... In reality the combination was pretty rare (especially the AC... you could always tell AC cars because they had to cut the air louvers out of the fender :yikes: drop the AC condenser into the fender well, and then drop new "removable" louvers onto the fender... ) but the AC never worked, the fuel injection would routinely blow fuel lines (they were trying to run high pressure fuel injection with rubber hoses... :flame: flambe in the making) and eventually, even the full automatic (not an autostick) started to crap out... The fact that it had two trunks was kind of cool, and it actually drove nicely and was plenty roomy inside... I wish my Dad would have coverted it to manual and dual carbs, but he wasn't into all that... otherwise, I'd probably have it in my collection too!


Dude, I had a '71 Squareback with fuel injection&#8230; what a pig that car was (the 'fuel management' computer/electronics were cra-ppy   ). My '64 Square with duals was about as reliable :thumbup: as any air cooled VW&#8230; My '63 Notch was the best ride I had in high school: 1835cc, dual 42 DCNF Webers (w/ a billet linkage), Turbo Hideaway exhaust, Bosch blue coil&#8230; it handled like it was on rails due to the fact that it was slammed to the ground 

-Mark


----------



## DaveH (Sep 25, 2003)

I don't think the Corvette was the best car made by any means. It does have a lot of character which is a rare item these days. If you look at the detail pictures below, you can instantly recognize the type of car and also the year.

This is my favorite picture of the 1967 Vette. The lines are fluent and congruous









Again, this is a wonderful detail which is a highlight of the car's personality









The interior is definitely busy, but it flows too. Gauges actually meant something in this car.









I don't put much into the list of cool cars. It's just a fun thing to sell magazines and get people to talk. If you look at all the cars on the list however, there is one underlying principle-character. The old E-type Jags were very similar in my opinion. They had decent performance with oodles of style and character. The few cars that come to mind in today's fleet are the MINI Cooper, the New Beetle, and the Lotus Elise. There's nothing like them on the road.


----------



## 99flhr (Apr 12, 2005)

Let`s see, 67 Vette, Big block, 4 spd. factory air. That was a pretty rare car even back IN 67 !


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

markseven said:


> Dude, I had a '71 Squareback with fuel injection&#8230; what a pig that car was (the 'fuel management' computer/electronics were cra-ppy   ). My '64 Square with duals was about as reliable :thumbup: as any air cooled VW&#8230; My '63 Notch was the best ride I had in high school: 1835cc, dual 42 DCNF Webers (w/ a billet linkage), Turbo Hideaway exhaust, Bosch blue coil&#8230; it handled like it was on rails due to the fact that it was slammed to the ground
> 
> -Mark


Notch! Nice! :thumbup: I have a factory metal roof rack for one of those (or was if for a Fastback, :dunno: one for a Square too ) I have them stacked up with my Bug roof rack in my large paraphenalia stack... I also have a wood rack for my Bus, but that's hanging from the ceiling... I take it your notch had the pushbutton dash? That was cool... Now my Bug and Bus are stock, but the Thing is jacked up on 31" rear tires and a lifted front axle... Gene Berg engine with dual 42mm Gene Berg Webers, etc. (ha, I just looked up and noticed that you live in the OC, no wonder! Here I am on the East Coast trying to tell you about my VW... you live in Air Cooled VW world! :bow: )


----------



## norcal 528i (Dec 2, 2003)

Canada made the f-bodied chevies to answer an earlier question, which is similar to vette. :dunno: 

Agreed that the lambo didn't age well, and that the z3 looks too much like ace and gary's penis car to be top 100 cool. Love to see the 64 Lincoln getting respect.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Salvator said:


> Notch! Nice! :thumbup: I have a factory metal roof rack for one of those (or was if for a Fastback, :dunno: one for a Square too ) I have them stacked up with my Bug roof rack in my large paraphenalia stack... I also have a wood rack for my Bus, but that's hanging from the ceiling... I take it your notch had the pushbutton dash? That was cool... Now my Bug and Bus are stock, but the Thing is jacked up on 31" rear tires and a lifted front axle... Gene Berg engine with dual 42mm Gene Berg Webers, etc. (ha, I just looked up and noticed that you live in the OC, no wonder! Here I am on the East Coast trying to tell you about my VW... you live in Air Cooled VW world! :bow: )


Salvator,

In the 80's, SoCal was the place for VW's (Cal-look). I lived a few mile from Small Car Specialties and Bugs for You.

You have to post some pics of your VW's, man! I'll scan some pics of my Notch.

-Mark


----------



## Betcour (May 23, 2003)

misterlance said:


> Citroen in the top 10?


The Citroën DS is quite a classic car - incredible design with plenty of very innovative features. Oddly enough it has been showing up here and there in American movies (Back to the Future II amongst others)


----------

